# Upgrading to 2.6.23-r3 from 2.6.22-r9 fails [SOLVED]

## splurben

Laptop and desktop machines upgraded, I imagine a new kernel option is causing the problem with modules.

Neither machine will recompile modules for new kernel. I have performed module updates and module-rebuild populate and rebuild.

Are there new requirements for updating modules with kernel 2.6.23?

Using eselect to select kernel directories.

Symptoms: both machines started with 2.6.22-r9both machines fail on re-compiling modules (one with nvidia-drivers and the other with ndiswrapper

Here is my .config for the new kernel: http://splurben.com/postings/config.txt

Here is the log from the failed nvidia-driver emerge: to come

What other info should I post?

----------

## d2_racing

Did you run make oldconfig before making your kernel ?

----------

## Kess

I have the same problem with ndwrapper and  gentoo-sources 2.6.23.

And ... yes, I did oldconfig. 

I am getting the following error message on an amd64:

```

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r3'

  LD      /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.47/work/ndiswrapper-1.47/driver/built-in.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.47/work/ndiswrapper-1.47/driver/crt.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.47/work/ndiswrapper-1.47/driver/hal.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.47/work/ndiswrapper-1.47/driver/iw_ndis.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.47/work/ndiswrapper-1.47/driver/loader.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.47/work/ndiswrapper-1.47/driver/ndis.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.47/work/ndiswrapper-1.47/driver/ntoskernel.o

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.47/work/ndiswrapper-1.47/driver/ntoskernel.c: In function 'ntoskernel_init':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.47/work/ndiswrapper-1.47/driver/ntoskernel.c:2597: error: too many arguments to function 'kmem_cache_create'

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.47/work/ndiswrapper-1.47/driver/ntoskernel.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.47/work/ndiswrapper-1.47/driver] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r3'

make: *** [default] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.47 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                 ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *                 ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *                 ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   ndiswrapper-1.47.ebuild, line   63:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *          linux-mod.eclass, line  518:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(get-KERNEL_CC)" LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" \

 *                                ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS} \

 *                              || die "Unable to make ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}."

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to make  KSRC=/usr/src/linux KVERS=2.6.23-gentoo-r3 KBUILD=/usr/src/linux  -j1 all.

 *

```

----------

## dkpool

I have similar problems with nvidia-drivers installation, when I was updating the kernel yesterday.

I searched for some solutions on google. 

It was said to be possibly a sandbox problem.

So I updated sandbox, then emerge the nvidia again, it works  :Very Happy: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Kess,

The error tells that ndiswrapper is looking for something thats been removed or renamed or otherwise changed in the kernel.

ndiswrapper needs a patch.

The error is

```
too many arguments to function 'kmem_cache_create'
```

Th latest testing ndiswrapper is  net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.50 ... that may well be worth trying.

----------

## splurben

I had run oldconfig.

I'm going to do some more checking under bugs.

So far the following module / packages won't compile under 2.6.23-r3:ndiswrapper (current stable)nvidia-drivers (1.0.9639)ati-drivers (current stable)

----------

## jburns

For the nvidia-drivers you need nvidia-drivers-96.43.01

----------

## splurben

as per previous message  *Quote:*   

> For the nvidia-drivers you need nvidia-drivers-96.43.01

  I'm running: 

```
NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4200 Go AGP 8x] (rev a1)
```

 which I'm told will only support drivers up to 1.0.9699. Has this changed?

----------

## jburns

The version numbers for nvidia drivers have changed nvidia-drivers-96.xx.xx replaces the 1.0.96xx drivers and 71.xx.xx replaces the 1.0.71xx drivers.

----------

## splurben

thanks for that information, I'll be getting updated drivers and seeing how the kernel upgrade likes it

just out of curiosity, where would I have found that information about nVidia drivers?

when I installed, the drivers I had to mask the drivers because my card doesn't support newer drivers, but these drivers are newer than the previous mask would allow

cheers

----------

## Kess

Thanks, NeddySeagoon. ndiswarpper 1.50 compiles with 2.6.23. Great :)

----------

## BitJam

I ran into the same problem trying to emerge nvidia-drivers-100.14.11 after upgrading to gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r3 but   I was able to emerge nvidia-drivers-96.43.01 instead.

Unfortunately this version of the driver causes problems on my amd64 system with a built-in GeForce 6150 graphics chip.  I run dual monitors and use Twinview.  The problem is that when I drop down to vconsole the two monitors should be clones but instead, one of the monitors has bad horizontal striations: every other row of pixels is all black.

I had this same problem with earlier kernels which is why I switched to the 100.14.11 version of the nvidia-drivers.   Does anyone know how I can get this later version of nvidia-drivers working with the newer kernels?

----------

## maartenlambrecht

[edit: I just saw that I upgraded to 1.6.22-r9]

I have the same problem here. Still unsolved.

This was the second time I compiled a manual kernel. The first time It all went ok, but the second time (some hours later) I got a kernel-panic.

So I chose the old kernel again in grub, but then the problems started. A lot of errors during the boot of modules that couldn't load. EG nvidia, net.eth0, the clock, ... I tryed: module-rebuild, make modules, eselect kernel,...

I did not do oldconfig because I don't know what that is.

I hope someone can help me. Thanx!Last edited by maartenlambrecht on Wed Dec 12, 2007 8:40 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## jburns

Information on nvidia drivers can be found at http://packages.gentoo.org/package/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers and http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?s=c1baa3eb47e70a5e0c6eb686fb92dc48&forumid=14

The latest driver in the 100 series is 100.14.19 which is for the 2.6.23 kernel.

----------

## BitJam

Thanks for the links jburns.

I found  this message on the Nvidia forums that links to a patch for the 100.14.11 nvidia driver.  It also mentions an ebuild that includes the patch but it wasn't posted.

The 100.14.19 nvidia-drivers compile just fine under the new kernel and so far they haven't exhibited the video corruption bug that caused me to stick with 100.14.11 but I haven't tested extensively yet and the bug takes a while to appear.

----------

## splurben

I will edit this thread as SOLVED.

I haven't tried the new ndiswrapper, but I'm expecting it will compile with the new version.

Cheers,

Kirk

----------

## mamac

Hi,

I'd be intersting to know how it went for you that had that problem because I had to upgrade ndiswrapper to a masked version as well.

It compiled well but now wpa_supplicant keeps ASSOCIATING and never go further.

If ever one of you use wpa_supplicant as well...

Thank you.

----------

## splurben

I have ndiswrapper 1.5 / wpa_supplicant / wireless networking going in 2.6.23-r3.

CAVEAT: occasionally (I haven't figured out why) wpa_supplicant doesn't connect at default boot time and I have to 

```
#>/etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart
```

 and then it works.

Also, when wpa_supplicant does work, sometimes the backgrounded network dependant rc scripts never get started and I have to do the same thing. Does anyone know how to prevent wpa_supplicant from backgrounding at boot time? I checked the documentation and searched the forums and can't find anything.

----------

